

The End of Google+ Games - rainmaker23
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2013/06/18/the-end-of-google-games/

======
drawkbox
It might have done better if it was open. They only allowed a few companies in
with the idea that later they would open it up. Treating a web gaming market
like consoles did not in fact work. Chrome Store was open so this always
boggled my mind, considering Facebook was open as well.

------
coryl
Google Games failed because Google+ is really just not that popular.

~~~
sgarman
The article seem to suggest that they are just going with their new games
platform which supports multiple platforms. Do you have a source on it's
popularity?

~~~
coryl
No, just personal experience. Nobody I know uses G+ as a social network, and I
also learned a bit about the social gaming audience when I interned at a
social gaming analytics company.

------
jonchang
I am reminded of Steve Yegge's "Platforms" rant.

> Our Google+ team took a look at the aftermarket and said: "Gosh, it looks
> like we need some games. Let's go contract someone to, um, write some games
> for us." Do you begin to see how incredibly wrong that thinking is now? The
> problem is that we are trying to predict what people want and deliver it for
> them.

[https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesv...](https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX)

------
tudorconstantin
I wasn't even aware of their existence, but now, I feel better knowing g+ will
not become a place where you have to block each game or person individually if
you don't play games - like on the other social network.

~~~
raldi
From the beginning, G+ games were forbidden from polluting your stream. You
only saw your friends' game activity when you explicitly went to the Game tab.

~~~
tudorconstantin
and that should bring another + to G+

------
alex_doom
I never understood why they choose to do games and not have an easy to use
event planning system. IMO that's why G+ is now a ghost town. Event planning
on Facebook is dead simple and is the only thing keeping on there.

